# Ace Attorney anime/ova petition.



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

Petitions are a way of telling companies what we want, though they often go ignored, I'm sure that if all of GBAtemp were to sign one asking capcom to licence an AA OVA/series we would succeed!

EDIT:stupid, smartphone keyboard, skipping strokes.......


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 14, 2010)

wut?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 14, 2010)

In b4 online petitions do nothing.

But no I think its a waste of time.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

Really now? Like anyone is going to miss 15 seconds of time.....
Can't even wank in that space on time.....


----------



## mameks (Sep 14, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Really now? Like anyone is going to miss 15 seconds of time.....
> Can't even wank in that space on time.....


O RLY???


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 14, 2010)

I vote yes.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 14, 2010)

No. Like wombo said, online petitions are useless. I've seen a lot of petitions (like the megaman x and phoenix wright in MvC3 petition) that even with a LOT of signs, nothing changed.

Sides, I like playing phoenix wright more than watching to an ova.


----------



## Raika (Sep 14, 2010)

No. Watching the anime just wouldn't have the same feel as playing the game.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes. I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish. It's too bad everyone has already decided it will fail without even trying, though...


----------



## Strider (Sep 14, 2010)

You _whippersnappers_ and your petitions!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 14, 2010)

Even though GBAtemp is "the largest GBA Community", we need hundreds of thousands of signatures for CAPCOM to even CONSIDER an anime


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the tension would be lost if you were to an anime. Much of what is good about the series is figuring out what to do next and the sense of accomplishment you get from getting on a roll. That just wouldnt work as a show in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

Just watch Case Closed or something


----------



## pitman (Sep 15, 2010)

I wanna see a fully animated Franziska von Karma whipping.


----------



## Gariscus (Sep 16, 2010)

I would like to be whipped by Franziska von Karma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no I wouldn't sign a petition for an AA Anime. It just wouldn't be the same as the games.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

While I agree that it wouldn't be the same as the game, it would be nice to see the world fully animated and voiced. Besides, they could do even more with the characters in an anime than they could in a game because very large, non case related character pieces would become tedious in a game.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Not really interested in a AA anime. The thing I like the most in AA series is the fact that you're playing the role of a lawyer. You can't do this in an anime.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Erm....have any of you seen the show Boston legal? It had lots of tension and humor, that is kinda what I imagine an AA anime would look like, except less mad cow and William Shatner....


----------

